# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  FreeNAS RAID 5 or ZFS

## ntrits

> Title: *FreeNAS RAID 5 or ZFS*
> Post by: *_DiMoN_* on *17:22 28/11/2009* Σκέφτομαι να χτίσω έναν υπολογιστή με 6 x SATA 1,5TB each και μια CF για λειτουργικό με AMD 64bit και 2GB ram.
> 
> Θα βάλω FreeNAS εννοείται κι εκεί πάνω θα βάλω διάφορα services.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω μπερδευτεί με το τι είναι το ZFS...
> 
> Επίσης γι' αυτό το setup μια λύση backup θα ήταν ένα ακριβώς ίδιο σύστημα με rsync? ή τι άλλο σε πιο φορητό?
> 
> ...


.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Λοιπόν μετά από καιρό επανέρχομαι στο θέμα... για γνώστες.........

Ενώ παίζουν όλα κανονμικά αποφάσισα να πάρω τον έναν υπολογιστή ο οποίος είχε ZFS.

1) Έκανα format το λειτουργικό.
2) Δυστυχώς έκανα create a new zpool
3) Μετά έκαν recover με xml αλλά ήταν αργά, μου βρίσκει 0 δεδομένα..

Έχετε ιδέα πως θα τα βρω τα δεδομένα μου, επειδή δεν έχω τις γνώσεις θα μπορούσα να βρω κάποιον επι πληρωμής ή καν να μην ψάξω?

----------

